

New Da Vinci Xi Surgical Robot Enhances Minimally Invasive Surgery - rossjudson
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/new-da-vinci-xi-surgical-robot-enhances-minimally-invasive-surgery-1443099

======
rossjudson
Should have used a picture of Vader's bot. It desperately needs to be robin's
egg blue for anyone to trust it.

